# Sleep training 2 week old- Babywise? NEED LINKS PLEASE!!



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

X posted in Infants, breastfeeding, and night time.

DH was telling me about a co worker and his wife who just had a baby. They are trying to sleep train her. I tried to get more info but he does not remember much. He said Babywise sounded familiar when I asked. He knows the father on a personal basis too so said he would email him some links. I need good mainstream friendly links regarding sleep training and/or Babywise/Ezzos please. links to research a plus too! He is not sure about Babywise though maybe I should just leave it alone?

I am not sure if she is breastfeeding or not so wondering if Babywise is bad for formula fed babies as it is for BF babies?

Thanks!

ETA DH spoke with him this morning and it is Babywise. Links PLEASE!!!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd do the whole Dr. Sears thing. Cuz he's a doctah and ahl that.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonK* 
I am not sure if she is breastfeeding or not so wondering if Babywise is bad for formula fed babies as it is for BF babies?

All infants need to be fed on demand. How they are fed (formula vs. breast) is irrelevant when it comes to the dangers of scheduling.


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazydiamond* 
All infants need to be fed on demand. How they are fed (formula vs. breast) is irrelevant when it comes to the dangers of scheduling.

I have never read it so was just wondering.


----------



## ladyleigh (Dec 5, 2006)

There are links in the stickys above. See CIO links. There is one from some Harvard Psychologists that I like to sight.


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladyleigh* 
There are links in the stickys above. See CIO links. There is one from some Harvard Psychologists that I like to sight.

Thanks!


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

It's been linked with slow weight gain, failure to thrive, dehydration, reduced milk supply and depression in babies. Here's a link: http://www.ezzo.info/feeding.htm . If you google 'medical problems with babywise' You'll find alot more information. The book was dropped by it's original publisher and condemned by AAP.


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

If it were me, as a PP has suggested, I would buy them a Dr. Sears book (the Sleep Book, probably) and give as a baby gift. I like Sears because I agree with him but he also comes across as kind and non-judgmental. Internet links alone would be more likely to be ignored, IMO. I wish someone had given me the Sleep Book when my DD was two weeks!
Bethany


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

http://www.salon.com/mwt/feature/199...06feature.html

poor babe.


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mean_jeannie* 
http://www.salon.com/mwt/feature/199...06feature.html

poor babe.









THANK YOU for this link. My lactation consultant was very clear about her aversion to BabyWise; I had friends who liked the book, so I wondered why she would be so adamant. I didn't read it myself because I am not a "schedule" person-- but now I understand her feelings!
That quote about being in the hen house at egg laying time... ugh. Nasty man!

Bethany


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm frightened they want to use BW on a 2 WEEK OLD! I don't know any hardcore CIO's who would do that at that age!!


----------



## k9sarchik (Nov 11, 2006)

Here's some links on how Ezzo advice was bad advice. http://ezzo.info/voices.htm


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Have him mention that even the *proponents* of sleep training don't recommend it until 6 months. Hopefully that will buy your DH some time to influence the guy about taking cues from the baby, not the clock.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaterPrimaePuellae* 
THANK YOU for this link. My lactation consultant was very clear about her aversion to BabyWise; I had friends who liked the book, so I wondered why she would be so adamant. I didn't read it myself because I am not a "schedule" person-- but now I understand her feelings!
That quote about being in the hen house at egg laying time... ugh. Nasty man!

Bethany


You're welcome. In addition, Ferber is against the program and I think that fact is telling. He is quoted in the article saying that Ezzo is wrong.


----------

